# Town Generator v3.0 Available



## MythosaAkira (Aug 2, 2003)

Version 3 of my Town Generator for TableSmith is now available!

The Town Generator is a tool that creates towns/villages/cities using the system in the DMG. It goes beyond that system, however, and also generates the shops and services that are available in the town, as well as the names of the businesses, their proprietor's names and personalities, merchandise quality, and multipliers for buying and selling at that shop.

The latest version of the generator has been updated for revised 3rd Edition (though it still can work with the original) and its output has been made a bit "prettier". The biggest feature, however, is the ability to dynamically generate business information. The previous version determined how many of each type of business existed in the village/town in question, and generated the various details for each one every generation. This new version determines the number of businesses of each type, but doesn't generate their details right away; you are given a link you may click at any time, and when you do, the details for that business type are generated. This way, you can generate a settlement much more quickly, and only generate those shops you actually care about when you need them.

An example of what the generator can do is shown at this link (remember, the clickable links mean nothing in a standard browser; they only work inside of TableSmith). Before uploading the page, I clicked on "display" for a few of the businesses/services - like "Blacksmiths" - to show what the results would be. (In TableSmith, the blue clickable text represents a portion of the results you can "re-roll" while leaving the remainder of the results intact).

The new Town Generator can be found in the Table Gallery. Note that this generator requires the latest version of TableSmith (v4.2).


----------



## Chaz (Aug 4, 2003)

Excellent! Cant wait to download it. You keep adding on so much I feel like I should register my copy again. Thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## Kershek (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm looking for a generator that will actually generate a store's contents and give prices for them.  This way, when a character asks, "do you have gloves of dex?" I can answer them without making up a percentage die roll on the spot.  Or, when the party says "I want 100 masterwork bolts" I don't have to make up a number to see if the store has enough.

I'm also looking for a feature where a town supports a traveling merchant area which may have items that are higher than the normal gold ceiling for the town.  The wizard can go up to the merchant area of a large town during prime merchant season and ask "Do I find a scroll of cone of cold?"

Can your program do this?


----------



## MythosaAkira (Aug 8, 2003)

Kershek said:
			
		

> *Can your program do this? *




The Town Generator table currently doesn't do that, but TableSmith is certainly  capable of doing such things.

Tony Marker has some inventory-generating tables for TS on his Website, I believe (link ), while I have a table on my site that generates what a "magic shop" has in stock and what they could lay their hands on (link). 

It wouldn't be too great a task for someone to combine all of them into one big set of tables...


----------



## Kershek (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

